# A simple technique for propagating small vining vivarium epiphytes



## pumiliochaser (Apr 4, 2009)

Step one: Take a tree fern panel.

Step two: Soak tree fern panel in lukewarm water.

Step three: Spread some primo New Zealand sphagnum moss on tree fern panel.

Step four: Secure sphagnum to tree fern panel with plastic-coated florist's wire.

Step five: Tuck your epiphyte cuttings under the florist's wire.

Step six: Label your cuttings.

Step seven: Place the epiphyte panel in a humid growing chamber. I use standard 20 gallon aquariums, covered with a full pane of glass illuminated by a single T5, 6500K bulb. The substrate is coir chunks covered in sphagnum moss. Mist the plants a few times a week and observe.

Step eight: Harvest! The final image is three months growth of Peperomia emarginella "Ecuador". I can now take cuttings from this mother panel to decorate my vivariums, seed more propagation panels, etc.


----------



## Adogowo (Feb 8, 2013)

Excellent job propagating those so quickly. Great idea 

Sent from my VS840 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## scoy (Jan 22, 2013)

Couldnt you skip the treefern panel and just grow the clippings on spag.


----------



## pumiliochaser (Apr 4, 2009)

I tried that but it didn't work too well… My thought is that the sphagnum started picked up impurities or pH imbalances from the pooled water and my plants never thrived. These are also epiphytes, adapted to growing aloft and seem to need that vertical growing platform, for whatever reason. Not too scientific, but this method works for me.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

pumiliochaser said:


> I tried that but it didn't work too well… My thought is that the sphagnum started picked up impurities or pH imbalances from the pooled water and my plants never thrived. These are also epiphytes, adapted to growing aloft and seem to need that vertical growing platform, for whatever reason. Not too scientific, but this method works for me.


I dont't think being epiphytes make them prefer a specific orientation, it's more of a root thing where epiphytes tend to like their roots not soaking wet all the time (although there are species that come from constantly misted waterfall cliffs and such). I grow Peperomia emarginella in pots of soil just fine. Just gotta give the roots a mix that allows a bit of air and also maintain good humidity.


----------



## pumiliochaser (Apr 4, 2009)

I think it is important to do whatever works for you. This is my method that I developed after failing with other techniques. I don't have a greenhouse so growing these tiny plants on a vertical surface maximizes the available space in aquariums and also keeps the plants healthy by keeping the roots airy. 



Frogtofall said:


> I dont't think being epiphytes make them prefer a specific orientation, it's more of a root thing where epiphytes tend to like their roots not soaking wet all the time (although there are species that come from constantly misted waterfall cliffs and such). I grow Peperomia emarginella in pots of soil just fine. Just gotta give the roots a mix that allows a bit of air and also maintain good humidity.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

This is a very common technique for propagating epiphytes of all types. Cork bark. Epi web (or similar) or various wood can be used for a backing to equally good results.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

It also makes it more difficult to keep the plant hydrated which is why you have to keep them in basically sealed boxes. 

I agree, do what works for you. I grow a couple of Peperomia species on sticks as well. 



pumiliochaser said:


> I think it is important to do whatever works for you. This is my method that I developed after failing with other techniques. I don't have a greenhouse so growing these tiny plants on a vertical surface maximizes the available space in aquariums and also keeps the plants healthy by keeping the roots airy.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

For sure. Especially for plants with no water storage capacity!


----------



## pumiliochaser (Apr 4, 2009)

Frogtofall said:


> It also makes it more difficult to keep the plant hydrated which is why you have to keep them in basically sealed boxes.


I'm not having any difficulties, the plants are thriving. I was having difficulties growing the plants in pots under the same conditions, the simple change of putting them on a vertical plane changed all of that. I could complicate things with vents, fans, misting cycles, etc. I was looking for a quick and dirty, effective solution. Here it is. It works.


----------



## pumiliochaser (Apr 4, 2009)

Maybe…but they all have different properties especially water retention properties. I am not too impressed with the look of epiweb…never gets moss-encrusted like I had hoped it would, more like a brown brillo pad that seems to repel life. It works great as a drainage material in the bottom of my vivariums though.



frogparty said:


> This is a very common technique for propagating epiphytes of all types. Cork bark. Epi web (or similar) or various wood can be used for a backing to equally good results.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I have great success using aquarium filter pad topped with hygrolon for mounts and tank backgrounds. Basically epiweb, but a hell of a lot cheaper. The hygrolon really promotes good moss growth.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

pumiliochaser said:


> I'm not having any difficulties, the plants are thriving. * I was having difficulties growing the plants in pots under the same conditions, the simple change of putting them on a vertical plane changed all of that.* I could complicate things with vents, fans, misting cycles, etc. I was looking for a quick and dirty, effective solution. Here it is. It works.


That's usually what happens in a sealed box.


----------



## Jeremy M (Oct 19, 2012)

Solid method, nothing too complicated and works well. I prefer the vertical-oriented method as well. I tend to think it has something to do with exposing the plants to better air flow, though whenever I actually think hard about this it doesn't make as much sense- but whatever, the practice still works even if the theoretical concept doesn't hold as much water. Could you tell me if the few strands of very tiny, whispy pep. on the larger slabs are also emarginella or perhaps an even more minute species?


----------

